# De Walt 611 PK Extraction Performance



## Routermonster (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi All

I have been lurking here for a while, and as I have some decisions to make I decide to post a question. Here goes ...

I have been thinking about the Bosch GKF 600 Palm Router (Bosch Colt in the States?) which has been well received over here in the UK, and it's sold at an attractive price. There are lots of occasions for wanting a small handy router like this one.

Then along comes the DeWalt D26204K router kit - UK designation - equivalent to the DWP611PK which receives such good reviews on this forum (-I guess they're identical apart from the voltage). But over here it costs twice as much as the Bosch.

My old but reliable Elu MOF 96E doesn't have proper dust extraction, and although I have cobbled something together, it's not particularly effective. Using it on MDF is a nightmare. Hence the attraction of the DeWalt with its fixed and plunge bases. I don't really want to part with my beloved Elu, so I could just buy the Bosch. Hmmm ...decisions ...

My main question is - how effective is the dust extraction system on these two kits? If I can justify the investment in the DeWalt based on effective dust extraction, I think I will have my answer.

Thanks for your help

Les


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Les

It's GREAT, very easy to put in place and works great.  plus it can be used as a handle,,that well made...

===

==


Routermonster said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been lurking here for a while, and as I have some decisions to make I decide to post a question. Here goes ...
> 
> ...


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Mine removes _at least_ 95% of the chips. It varies depending on the bit used, how much of the bit is exposed, etc. Overall, I am very pleased with the dust extraction. It's worth the minor hassle of dealing with the shop-vac hose trailing along with the router. The hose occasionally gets in the way, but it's not a big deal. It's much better than getting a face full of chips and sawdust when you bend down close to your work to see what's going on.


----------



## Routermonster (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi All
I thought it was time to give you an update.

Bobj3 and LexB - thanks for your feedback. Encouraged by your comments, I decided to go ahead with buying a D26204k router kit. I bought it from Axminster Tool Centre last week during a guided tour of their excellent HQ, warehouse and workshops in Devon.

Over here it typically retails for 230 to 250 pounds sterling (that's 360 to 400 USD at current exchange rates!). But, in fairness, the kit is extensive, and includes the fixed and plunge bases, dust collectors for both bases, additional circular sub base for the fixed base, aluminium parallel fence with guide rods, basic parallel fence, centering cone, 22 mm spanner (wrench), a 17 mm guide bush, and a nice solid kit box to store all these goodies.

So, it's expensive, but having used it over the weekend, i have to say that I am delighted with it. All the controls work well, including the fine adjuster on the plunge base. There's plenty of power too. Dust extraction is good. All these features are so much better than those on my Elu. The bonus - and for me a totally new concept - is the fixed base. Trimming edges has become easier to set up and control.

The other bonus is that I can continue to use all my guide bushes and additional fence rods/parallel fence which I had previously bought for my old Elu router. 

So, to sum up, I'm happy. My big, heavy Trend T11 can stay under the router table for 99% of the time, and the poor old Elu will be pensioned-off.

Les


----------

